# Mädel sucht Gilde



## Delphin87 (20. April 2008)

Einteilung: 
1. Teil über mich/was ich suche
2. Tei : Was ich bereit bin zu tun für die Gilde




huhu zusammen,

*Ich (Mädchen und 21 Jahre alt)  suche für einen Neuanfang eine passende Gilde. *

Erfahrungen was WoW angeht habe ich genug. Habe einen Paladin (70), Hexenmeister (70), Priester (70), Krieger (70) Magier (70) und Jäger (40) gespielt. 

Da dort wo ich bin aber nicht´s mehr geht sprich die Community einfach nur total mies ist (*Nozdormu- Horde*), möchte ich nochmal komplett von neuen Anfangen. Dafür suche ich:




*1. Eine Gilde die aus Gelegenheitsspielern und Hobby-zockern besteht (kann natürlich auch eine Mädchen Gilde sein)

2. Eine Gilde die sich auf der Allianz Seite befindet (habe sprichwörtlich die Schnauze voll von der Horde!)

3. Eine "Erwachsenengilde" 

4. Eine Gilde in der später einmal kein Stress fabriziert wird (habe leider genug schlechte Erfahrungen in einigen Gilden die letzten 4 Jahre gemacht)

5. Eine Gilde die "groß ist" sprich mindestens über 20-30 Members.

6. Unterhaltungen stehen bei mir im Vordergrund. Es nützt mir keine Gilde in der sich nicht einmal begrüßt wird. Ich denke aber das sieht jeder so.

7. Einen "Server auf den auch wirklich mal etwas geht. Unser Server sieht so aus: Gruppenchannels komplett leer und man kann auch nur für´s KLoster bis zu 5 Stunden nach Leuten suchen. *





*Auf keinen Fall möchte ich:
*
1. Gezogen werden (dafür habe ich mein Mobmap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
2. Pflichten (du musst Online sein usw.) 

Ich spiele wenn ich Spaß habe am spielen und nicht um Wahnsinnigen "Erfolg" zu haben. Darauf ist mir leider auf meiner Seite die Lust vergangen. Bzw. eine Stunde am Tag wäre vollkommen ausreichend für mich!

Noch etwas zu meinen Erfahrungen:

Erfahrungen habe ich in Molten Core, BWL, Ahn Quirai (20) Ahn Quirai (40), Naxxramas, Onyxia, Zul Gurub, Weltbosse (Lord Kazaak) 

In der neuen Welt: Karazan, Gruul, SSC, Voidreaver down


_____________________________________________________________________

*Was ich für die Gilde tun würde:*

Natürlich vergleiche ich die Gilde auch mit dem echten Leben. Dort sitzen Menschen wie ich auch die Spaß haben wollen und (in den meisten Fällen jedenfalls) keinen Streit suchen. Es sind nicht alle Menschen gleich deshalb lege ich sehr viel Wert auf einen freundlichen und sozialen Umgang und respektiere bzw. tolleriere absolut jeden Menschen auch mit den unterschiedlichsten Ansichten zu Gott und der Welt. Dafür erwarte ich aber auch das selbe "entgegenkommen". 

Funktioniert dieses entgegenkommen nicht, ist es klar dass ich auch keine Lust darauf habe mir meinen Tag zu vermiesen bzw. dann kann man von mir nicht die selbe Höflichkeit und Tolleranz erwarten die ich eigentilch jedem selbstverständlich entgegenbringe. Das heißt für mich jemand der schlecht über mich denkt oder mich schlecht behandelt, kann nicht erwarten, dass ich ihn genauso behandle. Bzw. dass ich ihn hier mal helfe und dort mal helfe. 

Das heißt eigentlich das ich sozusagen alles für die Gilde tun kann und auch tun würde, solange kein Chaos herrscht  und man sich nicht denkt, mich in dieser Hinsicht ausnutzen zu können. 

Ich hoffe das ist verständlich.


*Ansonsten:*

Also wenn ich irgendwann einmal vorhätte zu Raiden, dann nicht mehr übertrieben bzw. wenn überhaupt dann nur einmal in der Woche. 

Ich für meinen Teil suche nun ein stilles Plätzchen wo ich unterkommen könnte und mich auch WIRKLICH Wohlfühle. (Nicht nur der Gilde Willen)

Ich hoffe dass das hier jemand liest und mich bei sich aufnimmt.

Und natürlich hoffe ich darauf dass man gut miteinander auskommen wird.

Liebe Grüße =)

PS: Eventuell würde sogar ein Freund von mir mit kommen wenn ich ihn überrede also wäre ein Platz für 2. vielleicht nicht schlecht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​


----------



## Maraskat (21. April 2008)

komm doch auf gilneas. hab da ne anfängergilde ohne stress. hab da auch meine 70er drinne weil ich kein bock mehr auf highend raids hab.

edit: kannst ja pm schreiben.


----------



## -Neo- (22. April 2008)

Hi

Was Du so geschrieben hast klingt doch recht interessant für die Gilde in der ich bin. Werd also mal auf Deine Punkte eingehen und dich dann entscheidne lassen:



Delphin87 schrieb:


> *1. Eine Gilde die aus Gelegenheitsspielern und Hobby-zockern besteht (kann natürlich auch eine Mädchen Gilde sein)*


*
Sind zwar keine Mädchengilde aber bestehen ausnahmslos aus Hobbyzockern (auch einige Mädels). Ok es sind ein paar wenige dabei die keine Arbeit haben aber selbst die sind nicht so krass drauf und sehen wow nach wie vor als Spiel. Mitglieder haben wir 95.. denk mal accounts dürften da so etwa 40 drin stecken.. 


Delphin87 schrieb:



			2. Eine Gilde die sich auf der Allianz Seite befindet (habe sprichwörtlich die Schnauze voll von der Horde!)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Sind wir


Delphin87 schrieb:



			3. Eine "Erwachsenengilde"
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Wir haben zwar ein paar Leute unter 18 aber der Altersdurchschnitt dürfte so in etwa bei 23 liegen, evtl drüber. Denke also man kann durchaus von "Erwachsenengilde" reden. wenn man die kleinen mal zurechtstutzt weil sie mal wieder reden wie ein Wasserfall ohne Punkt und komma is da in der Regel dann auch ruhe.


Delphin87 schrieb:



			4. Eine Gilde in der später einmal kein Stress fabriziert wird (habe leider genug schlechte Erfahrungen in einigen Gilden die letzten 4 Jahre gemacht)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Tritt bei uns kaum auf. Probleme (wenn es doch mal welche gibt) werden in ruhe im TS ausdiskutiert und gut ists. Liegt wohl auch daran weil sich die Gildenleitung und einige Mitglieder persönlich kennen.


Delphin87 schrieb:



			5. Eine Gilde die "groß ist" sprich mindestens über 20-30 Members.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

wie oben erwähnt.. vorhanden


Delphin87 schrieb:



			6. Unterhaltungen stehen bei mir im Vordergrund. Es nützt mir keine Gilde in der sich nicht einmal begrüßt wird. Ich denke aber das sieht jeder so.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Der Funfaktor steht bei uns auch recht hoch im kurs und speziell zu späterer Stunde gibts oft viel gelächter. Also an Spaß wird es dir Eindeutig nicht mangeln bei uns. 


Delphin87 schrieb:



			7. Einen "Server auf den auch wirklich mal etwas geht. Unser Server sieht so aus: Gruppenchannels komplett leer und man kann auch nur für´s KLoster bis zu 5 Stunden nach Leuten suchen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Wir sind auf Lordaeron. Der Server wird von Blizz mit VOLL markiert was einige unserer Member auch schon merken durften da sie beim Anmelden einige Minuten in der Warteschlange verbracht haben. Die Channels sind gut belebt, das AH teilweise gut gefüllt, gruppen werden auch gesucht ohne ende (obs grad für die richtige Ini ist lass ich mal dahingestellt)

Was die Pflichten betrifft... 
Es gibt nur zwei (recht harmlose wie ich finde) und das wäre einmal die Gildensteuer zur Finanzierung der Gildenbankfächer, von Events (Gildenintern) etc. Allerdings nur relevant wenn man lvl49 oder höher ist und auch nur für den Mainchar. Mit lvl 70 wären das 20g die Woche was denke ich leicht bezahlbar und damit zu verschmerzen ist.
(Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.. haste 5 70er in der Gilde zahlste trotzdem nur 20g die Woche)
Das zweite "Pflichtelement", was aber auch deiner eigenen plaung dient wäre das Addon Groupkalender wo alle Termin, Inibesuche etc. eingetragen werden und man sich anmelden kann.
Was zwar keine direkte Pflicht aber zumindest gerne gesehen ist wäre Teamspeak. Der "Harte Kern" sitzt bei uns eigentlich dauernt im TS und quatscht wenn nicht grad über WOW dann über irgendwas anderes.

Was könnte noch interessant sein..
wir sind nun dabei Raidgruppen aufzustellen zusammen mit unserer Partnergilde. Ist allerdings keine Pflicht sondern auf "ich hab bock dazu" Basis

Würde vorschlagen schau uns einfach mal im Armory an
Server: Lordaeron
Gilde: Universelle Bruderschaft

Bei interesse Melde Dich einfach bei Mystiksitara (meist so ab 16 Uhr online) oder alternativ Smürf/Thunderwood/Deriah oder wer eben gerade online ist. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald ingame

MfG Thunderwood


----------



## Delphin87 (22. April 2008)

Also erstmal danke an allen wegen den vielen Zuschriften die ich erhalten habe. 

Leider kann ich nicht jeder Nachricht einzelnt antworten von daher möchte ich euch auf diesem Weg mitteilen, dass meine Entscheidung auf keinen Fall etwas  persönliches ist. Die vielen Nachrichten haben mir gezeigt dass Ihr alle mit sicherheit ganz nett seid, und es würde mit bestimmt auch  Spaß machen bei euch zu sein. 

Allerdings muss ich mich ja leider mehr oder weniger entscheiden und bei diesen vielen Zuschriften die ich erhalten habe, fällt mir das nicht sehr leicht. Ich hoffe dass ihr das verstehen könnt. 


Ich wünsche dennoch viel Spaß auf euren Servern ob mit oder ohne mich. 

Und vielen vielen Dank nochmal an alle. Die vielen Zuschriften haben mir gezeigt, dass Gottseidank nicht auf jeden Server die selben Umstände wie auf meinen "nun ehemaligen Server" herrschen. 

Ich freue mich darauf nun endlich wieder in einer kleinen Gemeinschaft einen Platz zu finden. Und hoffe dass dies nicht nur vorrübergehend so sein wird. 

Liebe Grüße und viel Erfolg an euren Gilden =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

